# Fuji Track



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Just picked one up on Craigslist. I think it's a great bike for tooling around on. Comfortable, cheap, decent frame and parts. FYI for those of you who might be considering one.


----------



## jtferraro (Jun 28, 2002)

I had one and can 2nd rcnute's impressions of the bike. The Fuji Track has been around for years too (unlike many of the new kids on the block - some of which are also very nice), and has road bike geometry (minus the sharp fork rake). I put about 1600 miles on mine and the only problem I had was breaking rear spokes. After the third, I decided to have my LBS rebuild the wheel and never had another broken spoke. Oh, and on one ride my lockring came loose (turned out it was stripped). I simply removed the rear wheel, inserted it on the opposite side to utilize my freewheel, and kept riding.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Yep. A friend of mine has logged mucho miles on his. No worries, no problems.


----------

